# Job in Perth



## sudhamohan (Dec 11, 2014)

What are my chances of finding a job in Perth if i dont have a college degree? I have a few arrears in my degree, which i did not wish to complete. Thought i did attend college for all the 6 semesters.
I have 28 months experience as a Community Content Editor, i currently reside in Bangalore and would be moving to Perth early next year.


----------

